# iwlagn issues (not able to activate wireless card)

## cyberblitz

Ok, here goes....

I've been trying for a fair few hours to allow wirless connection...  This is what's presented when typing:

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                               [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP                                        [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

on dmesg

  436.309912] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: RF_KILL bit toggled to enable radio.

[  513.840846] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode

[  513.898975] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[  513.898979] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

[  513.902782] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[  513.902785] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2

[  513.916725] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode

[  513.920200] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[  513.920204] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

[  513.924038] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[  513.924041] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2

dmesg | tail

mesg | tail

[  513.840846] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode

[  513.898975] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[  513.898979] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

[  513.902782] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[  513.902785] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2

[  513.916725] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode

[  513.920200] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[  513.920204] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

[  513.924038] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[  513.924041] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2

No idea how to solve this at all....Any ideas????

----------

## albright

One thing to check is RFKILL in the kernel - for my

thinkpad x300 I had to set *disable* RFKILL.

----------

## cyberblitz

Aready turned off the RFkill, no joy... Any other advice...

----------

## albright

you get a loading firmware error - I assume you have

installed the proper firmware? (net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode)

----------

## cyberblitz

i have absolutley no idea.. All i do know it worked in LiveCd... now i can't get it to work at all... Net-wireless command no longer works, i think because i have wpa_supplicant installed now... By the way, i'm a complete novice, so any explanations of certain actions needs more explanaion than normal and i alos require exact commands i need to apply.. thanks

----------

## albright

OK - what I meant was is the package net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode

installed or not?

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# lspci -n

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

# emerge -av net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode 
```

----------

## cyberblitz

i don't think i have that installed at all, sorry... Even if i did, i have know idea how to use it ... 

The moderator has provide me with code, but unfortunatlry the iwconfig command no longer works, that is its unrecognised

----------

## d2_racing

Did you install this :

```

# emerge -av wireless-tools

```

----------

## phd

 *albright wrote:*   

> One thing to check is RFKILL in the kernel - for my
> 
> thinkpad x300 I had to set *disable* RFKILL.

 

In my case, Sony VGN-SR29VN, it was the same problem. After turning RFKILL off in kernel 2.6.36-r5, the driver (WIFI Link 5100) started to work. Previously, I had the same message with the error number 123.

----------

